# 💕 new lil guy



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

URL=http://s22.photobucket.com/user/stangchick1978/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140124_210007.jpg.html]







[/URL]URL=http://s22.photobucket.com/user/stangchick1978/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140124_210149.jpg.html]







[/URL]URL=http://s22.photobucket.com/user/stangchick1978/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140124_210015.jpg.html]







[/URL]URL=http://s22.photobucket.com/user/stangchick1978/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140124_210040.jpg.html]







[/URL]

cutest freakin thing..he is a month old.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't know why its shows all the URL crap when I post from my phone. lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I know so annoying. I spend so much time deleting them cause it pisses me off!

Ok sorry what is it? lol I'm not too knowledgeable on critters lol they kinda freak me out. Super cute though. Is it a mouse?! lol

You should get it a teddy bear.

























Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

haha Ames!! he is a baby guinea pig. I got him for my daughter for her bday but I love him.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

It's a guinea pig ames lmao.

Cute little guy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah he has a lil bear my daughter gave him..I will have to take a pic.

those pics are adorable.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

totally take a pick! I THOUGHT it could have been but the color threw me off. Cool color. Was your daughter excited!?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah he is brindle..Lol.

yeah she loves him..hopefully not to death haha. Nah she is pretty good with him.
calls him her baby.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

what bloodline is he?????


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

How cute!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

hey Surfer...Guinea Bloodlines.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I already told you, but I'll say it again... he is absolutely adorable!! I love that Shelby loves him so much already!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

oh yeah she loves him.
he was just eating her hair like u mentioned 
yours used to do..haha


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, no! Poor Shelby! I'm not sure hair is a healthy staple of their diet lol.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I hear that they are great protein!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

u talking bout eating nibbles? lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nibbles lol... is that his name?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah today..she changes it often.lol.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> u talking bout eating nibbles? lol


Maybe.......


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol at his name changing daily. Lol more at Hash's response!


----------

